# Desperation



## blackheart (6/5/20)

Hi fellow vapers i find myself in a uncomfortable position trying to keep the good fight going but starting to lose once again.My big problem is no coils and i cannot make my favorite aliens to save my life.Really dont know what to do now bad news as it stands,sorry to bother you guys and girls with my predicament guess its time to wallow in self pity alone.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## CJB85 (6/5/20)

I am a little confused, do you have no wire or anything at all, or are you just looking for "your favourite aliens"?
I see a lot of guys vaping straight VG at this point, so I hardly think it is a time to be particularly picky? 

My apologies if I misread this post completely.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 5


----------



## blackheart (6/5/20)

No i havent got wire and no i am not picky,dont recall asking for anything just stating my predicament you got any idea how hard it is to ask for something.Thats why i did not ask thanks very much.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## vicTor (6/5/20)

you have PM

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Stranger (6/5/20)

@blackheart

On this forum mate, ask away, I will bet for every no you get you will get three peeps willing to help. We are all in the same boat right now.

If you were a bit closer I would have wound you a couple of Claptons or something to keep you going.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Amy (6/5/20)

Get some "CBD" juice it is an essential item. Then add the items you need to vape your "CBD" juice to the order...
Think vaperite ships this way and vapecartel

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## blackheart (6/5/20)

@Stranger thanks for that but i can see where this will go with certain people so i will leave things be.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (6/5/20)

blackheart said:


> @Stranger thanks for that but i can see where this will go with certain people so i will leave things be.



The post just above this explains exactly how to get coils legally. We're all frustrated, I get it, but your OP did say "i can't make my favourite aliens to save my life", which implies you have wire but can't make aliens, which is what the first reply to your post was trying to figure out, you're the one who got angry with his reply, tone sets everything, it doesn't matter if you're a proud person or not, there's no need to get stroppy, you'll find few people who will want to help out a stroppy person, especially when most of us are in the same boat and many are in worse situations where vape gear is the least of the things to worry about.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 4


----------



## Ugi (7/5/20)

@blackheart why not dryburn rinse x3 times rewick and vape ..... Give it a toot

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (7/5/20)

It's unfortunate i can't help anyone out being in the UK but as time goes by and see people getting more desperate as vaping supplies run out i just don't understand your government position on this. People will get stroppy we are dealing with an addiction called nicotine but i don't find it helpful having someone who has quit vaping so obviously no longer has an addiction clicking the dislike button, bet if you were still addicted to nicotine, vaping and running out of supplies you would be asking for help too @Arno "NoxFord" Steyn

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## blackheart (7/5/20)

@Timwis thanks for understanding but that is South Africans for you instead of trying to get to the crux of the matter they prefer rating and sneering at you aka Facebook.No harm meant but i guess popularity wins once again,the very reason i am hesitant to post anything.For those that tried to help thanks have a great day further.


----------



## CaliGuy (7/5/20)

@blackheart just a suggestion but it did help me a whole lot more than I expected.

Deactivate your Facebook account, you can always go back to it in a few weeks or months time when people start coming to there senses and stop acting like retards.

So far I have deleted my Twitter, Instagram and LinkedIn account. Facebook is next on the chopping block and then I’ll be completely free again 

PS: This forum isn’t Facebook, loads of helpful and caring people to be found here. If we can help we do just that.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (7/5/20)

Bugger.
@blackheart , if you were in Pta East side I would have been able to help with loads of wire. Bought a bunch of spools to make myself claptons and aliens, etc. but then some of my equipment broke and I did not replace it and now I am too lazy to try again but still have all these spools lying around.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (7/5/20)

CaliGuy said:


> @blackheart just a suggestion but it did help me a whole lot more than I expected.
> 
> Deactivate your Facebook account, you can always go back to it in a few weeks or months time when people start coming to there senses and stop acting like retards.
> 
> ...



Welcome back @CaliGuy !
Lovely to see you again. I missed you

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## CJB85 (7/5/20)

CaliGuy said:


> @blackheart just a suggestion but it did help me a whole lot more than I expected.
> 
> Deactivate your Facebook account, you can always go back to it in a few weeks or months time when people start coming to there senses and stop acting like retards.
> 
> ...



There he is! I thought you moved to Mars!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## CJB85 (7/5/20)

blackheart said:


> No i havent got wire and no i am not picky,dont recall asking for anything just stating my predicament you got any idea how hard it is to ask for something.Thats why i did not ask thanks very much.



100% and sorry if my comment came off crass, I just wasn’t sure what the post was asking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CJB85 (7/5/20)

@blackheart I am a little far from you, but if you can make it around to Rietvalleirand, I can spare a spool of Geekvape wire. It is unfortunately pretty high resistance tri-core claptons, so you will need to build accordingly. At least the wire is thin, so you can easily throw a few wraps around a coiling rod or screwdriver.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy (7/5/20)

CJB85 said:


> There he is! I thought you moved to Mars!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Mars isn’t far enough all things considered  Good to see you bud!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (7/5/20)

CaliGuy said:


> Mars isn’t far enough all things considered  Good to see you bud!


Not to hijack the thread, but hope you are doing well! Did you kick the vaping completely, or is the Dani still getting some attention?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy (7/5/20)

Silver said:


> Welcome back @CaliGuy !
> Lovely to see you again. I missed you



Thanks @Silver, feels like yesterday. Had to shift my focus but still vaping away happily.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## blackheart (7/5/20)

@CJB85 No problem was a bit cranky due to current circumstances so i do apologise as well as for the wire big thank you but you are a bit far.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CaliGuy (7/5/20)

CJB85 said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but hope you are doing well! Did you kick the vaping completely, or is the Dani still getting some attention?



My beloved Dani is very much a part of my rotation 
Hijack Off...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (8/5/20)

CaliGuy said:


> My beloved Dani is very much a part of my rotation
> Hijack Off...


I asked about you a couple of times on the main feed besauce you just vanished but got no response from anybody so feared the worse, turns out i must just be "Timmy no mates"! Good to see your alive and kicking!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (8/5/20)

I'll just add a tip here. If you have commercial coils that is burnt out. You can remove the wire from the coil stretch it clean it rewind on a screwdriver dryburn and you have yourself a useable coil.
In Most cases the cotton on commercial coils that burn to the wire. In some cases the wire burn through (much less) @blackheart and others it can benefit.

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Resistance (8/5/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/desperation-coils-coils-for-corona.t66255/#post-845610

Reactions: Like 1


----------

